# DSL whole house filter splitter



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Awhile ago I looked for one of these. Called a net splitter or something like that it goes on the outside of the house and filters out the DSL to all phones from that spot. The DSL continues indoors on a seperate dedicated phone line

I have mnine and it works good, and increased my speed too. It lacks identifying marks

Now I am setting up DSL at a friends home and need another one. We ran new cable for his DSL. I lost the web address for the splitter but thought I got it from someone here. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It is called a DSL splitter If I recall and you should be able to get one at Radio Shack or a number of places. Usually when you get DSL they give you one. The need for a splitter is so that the phones don't intefere with DSL. Should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.leviton.com/pdfs/lin/LINsections_2003/LIN_HScat_SMPanels-Modules.pdf

Look on page 1 it the fifth product down


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks I ended up buying one on e bay, it gets installed in a day or so once I get the network card working. thats been a real pain thanks for the help!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I used a generic one that filters before my security system. I then have a separate line that goes into my office for the DSL link.


----------

